# Upgrade to HR44 or HR54.....advice needed



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all! Best forum I've been a part of!

Initially had no interest in a Genie but now my wife wants one because of more simultaneous recordings. Maybe now I can record my sports & we won't have to fight over which 2 shows to record. We currently have an HR23-700 that is now very slow to react to it's remote 

I have a few questions before I do anything:

1. Currently have a non-SWM SL5 Lnb Dish along with a Zinwell WB68 Multiswitch. Also have an International 36" Dish connected to the 95° Flexport on the multiswitch. Is all I need an SWM-8 with 29v Power Inserter to accomodate a Genie?

2. After reading all the horror stories on the HR34, I plan to buy a leased HR44 or HR54 from Solid Signal (both $299). As there are currently no network 4K broadcasts on DTV right now, I'm leaning towards the HR44, which I'm assuming is more "mature" & proven as far as updates to issues. Picture quality is what we are mainly concerned about. Which would you recommend?

3. I might want to add a 61K Mini Client later on when 4K programming becomes more available. Any advantage with getting an HR44 vs HR54 with this in mind?

4. What additional charges can I expect to be added to my monthly bill?

Thanks to all who reply!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I would suggest you call D* ad have them Change out and add a genie -They will convert your sytem to swm -repeak your dish and the D* installer Will have a HR44 on the truck or a HR54 if it is in your area.

You may get it for a lot less than $299- Call and ask


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Any difference between the HR44 & HR54 picturewise.? What about speed between changing channels, FF, Rewind or Skip remote functions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

f13dfx said:


> Hello all! Best forum I've been a part of!
> 
> Initially had no interest in a Genie but now my wife wants one because of more simultaneous recordings. Maybe now I can record my sports & we won't have to fight over which 2 shows to record. We currently have an HR23-700 that is now very slow to react to it's remote
> 
> ...


1. Yes all you would need is a SWM 8

2. Since you are "buying" from a 3rd party, I would choose the HR54 since you have a choice. Picture quality is the same across ALL DirecTV HD receivers and HDDVRs. so the the picture from the HR44/54 will be identical to that of the HR23

3. As I said, get the HR54 if you are getting from a third party dealer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

f13dfx said:


> Any difference between the HR44 & HR54 picturewise.? What about speed between changing channels, FF, Rewind or Skip remote functions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picture wise they are all identical. speed wise the are the same as well. they only advantage to the 54 is that it would be capable of doing linear 4K via the C61K

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

I do not know how long you have been with Directv, but I have been for over 10 years...just had new dish installed, new HR44, SWm16 installed at
no cost to me...just 2 more years under contract but no big deal with me as plan on being with them more than 2 more years.
That leased for $299 from Solid Signal will be $0 if you can get the deal I did....I am currently paying the $6.99 per month protection
plan that may have paid for this, I do not know...if so, sign up for it, call back month later and get all for zero cost as I did..also the
added cost per month for $3 for the HR44...LOVE THE HR44...FAST,FAST,FASST!!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd call DIRECTV and ask what they will give you and at what costs. 

Upgrading your dish/switch/wiring will be included in upgrading to a Genie. The Genie will add the MRV/Whole Home charge to your account (yes, even with just one DVR, you're going to have to pay that). You are already paying for HD and DVR fees. What the MRV fee will be (if you're not already paying it), depends on when you had your HD DVR installed.

To avoid the $299 payment and instead of paying a third party, order the install from DIRECTV and then when the installer calls as they are coming out, find out if they have an HR44/54 on their truck. If they only have 34s, reschedule the appointment. 

A few (very few), have reported they were able to get credits from DIRECTV for buying a Genie through a third party (there isn't a 'customer bought Genie through a third-party credit, but they would give you multiple programming credits that match the $299 -- if you can get it). 

Good luck.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

peds48 said:


> only advantage to the 54 is that it would be capable of doing linear 4K via the C61K


Isn't the 44 capable of 4K as well via the C61K ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

f13dfx said:


> Isn't the 44 capable of 4K as well via the C61K ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The keyword on that post was LINEAR. The 44 can do 4K but only via VOD, either by internet download or satellite push

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

f13dfx said:


> Hello all! Best forum I've been a part of!
> 
> Initially had no interest in a Genie but now my wife wants one because of more simultaneous recordings. Maybe now I can record my sports & we won't have to fight over which 2 shows to record. We currently have an HR23-700 that is now very slow to react to it's remote
> 
> ...


1. Yup, SWM8 or SWM16

2. Go for the HR54. The HR44 and HR54 run the same software so neither is "more mature" than the other. Also with the HR54 you'll be ready for 4k when/if you go to it instead of having to swap out an HR44 for an HR54.

3. Again, go with the HR54. It's capable of linear 4k and the C61K only does 4k PPV.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

With a SWM8 & it's 29v Power Inserter, is there any harm in connecting the IRD Port on the Power Inserter directly to the HR54 SAT input, since I've read that the HR54 has a built-in power inserter.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No harm, but while the HR54 has a built in power inserter, it is made to power SWM LNB not SWM switches. so if you have a SWM8 a 29v power inserter is required.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW, though maybe a rare possible install. I assume the situation with rhe SWiM-8 module is the same as with the -16. If you are powering the SWiM-8 module locally by connecting the 29v PI to it's legacy port 3. Then make sure to connect an H44 or HR54 via the DC non-power passing ports of a splitter if connecting to the port 1/Pwr output of the SWiM module.

Or else connect to the SWiM module's port 2?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> BTW, though maybe a rare possible install. I assume the situation with rhe SWiM-8 module is the same as with the -16. If you are powering the SWiM-8 module locally by connecting the 29v PI to it's legacy port 3. Then make sure to connect an H44 or HR54 via the DC non-power passing ports of a splitter if connecting to the port 1/Pwr output of the SWiM module.
> 
> Or else connect to the SWiM module's port 2?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Your post is confusing me. First of all, I am not using a SWM-16 and secondly the SWM-8 does not have a DC/PWR port. It only has a SWM1/PWR and SWM2 port. So again just to confirm what peds48 is saying, I can connect the IRD port coming out of the 29v Power Inserter directly to the SAT IN port of the HR54 without doing any harm to the receiver and that the PWR to SWM port on the 29v Power Inserter can connect directly to the SWM1/PWR port on the SWM-8.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

f13dfx said:


> Your post is confusing me. First of all, I am not using a SWM-16 and secondly the SWM-8 does not have a DC/PWR port. It only has a SWM1/PWR and SWM2 port. So again just to confirm what peds48 is saying, I can connect the IRD port coming out of the 29v Power Inserter directly to the SAT IN port of the HR54 without doing any harm to the receiver and that the PWR to SWM port on the 29v Power Inserter can connect directly to the SWM1/PWR port on the SWM-8.


Sorry for the confusion. ...

1) My post was not necessarily directed to you, but was merely taking the opportunity in this thread to ask a question related to the equipment you have for anyone who may know. See the attached image for an explanation.









Wanted to know if the above applies to the SWiM-8 as well.

2) Though it has never been labeled as such on the unit, you actually can power a SWiM-8 module locally by connecting the 29v PI to it's legacy port 3. You don't have to use the coax inline Port 1/PWR option.

3) Finally, Peds48 answered your question. "Yes" that will work just fine if you wish.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you! The diagram you posted was actually the one that confused me when I was doing a little research earlier and had me thinking that I needed to add a SWiM Green Splitter (to what I already had) so that I could connect a "Non-Power Pass" port to the SAT IN port on the HR54.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I will be using the mover's plan in a few months and I am hoping I can get a new HR44 or HR54 to replace my second buggy HR34. I may decide to buy like the OP is thinking of doing to get what I want. I was also leaning toward the HR44 being I don't want nor need another box (C61K). I only have two TV's and plan on using the HR44 on the main one and my HR24 on the bedroom TV. 

But now I am confused about the "linear" discussion of this thread. From what I understand if I want to watch 4K via OnDemand or via satellite the HR44 will work, but if I want to buy a 4K PPV I will need the HR54/C61K setup. Is this correct? If not what can I watch in 4K using the HR44? I plan on getting a new 4K TV also. Where would the C61K go and will I pay rent on it? I am already paying to much money to D* for their fees.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

reubenray said:


> I will be using the mover's plan in a few months and I am hoping I can get a new HR44 or HR54 to replace my second buggy HR34. I may decide to buy like the OP is thinking of doing to get what I want. I was also leaning toward the HR44 being I don't want nor need another box (C61K). I only have two TV's and plan on using the HR44 on the main one and my HR24 on the bedroom TV.
> 
> But now I am confused about the "linear" discussion of this thread. From what I understand if I want to watch 4K via OnDemand or via satellite the HR44 will work, but if I want to buy a 4K PPV I will need the HR54/C61K setup. Is this correct? If not what can I watch in 4K using the HR44? I plan on getting a new 4K TV also. Where would the C61K go and will I pay rent on it? I am already paying to much money to D* for their fees.


No, both the HR44, HR54, and even the H44 Genie Lite with HDD, can receive 4K On Demand PPV programming which is all that is available at present, for display through a C61K client.

When actual live (or "linear") 4K broadcasting starts with channels that you can tune to just like regular HD or SD channels you tune to now, recently promised to begin sometime early next year, DIRECTV engineering states that only the HR54 with the C61K will be able to receive and display that as well.

Or at least eventually it will be the only Genie/client combination that can receive linear 4K broadcasting when DIRECTV starts using a "transponder bonding" technique to transmit it.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> Where would the C61K go and * will I pay rent on it?* I am already paying to much money to D* for their fees.


absolutely! $6.50 currently

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Why can't D* make a all-in-one receiver that will do everything? I will most likely forego 4k just to keep from paying them more ridiculous fees. I do not plan on buying any PPV movies anyway. I may even just get a 1080p TV instead of a 4k TV.

I love D* for the everything, but I am getting tired of being nickel and dime'd to death. I am sure AT&T will start to add even more fees. This is why I got rid of everything from AT&T. If I had not already invested so much money into D* I would look at Dish!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> Why can't D* make a all-in-one receiver that will do everything?


Because the current solution is just a temporary solution. once 4K hits main stream expect a more native solution.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Because the current solution is just a temporary solution. once 4K hits main stream expect a more native solution.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


And if it doesn't hit the mainstream I suppose (unlike 3D) DIRECTV can easily bailout of 4K broadcasting and use the Reverse Band for other things, thereby really only suffering the loss of producing a client box. ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

reubenray said:


> Why can't D* make a all-in-one receiver that will do everything? I will most likely forego 4k just to keep from paying them more ridiculous fees. I do not plan on buying any PPV movies anyway. I may even just get a 1080p TV instead of a 4k TV.


I wouldn't suggest doing that. If you need a TV, get the 4K. Just wait until DirecTV comes out with a single box solution for 4K before upgrading your DirecTV receiver.

On the other hand, if you don't actually need a TV yet, you may want to wait until DirecTV has all of it's ducks in a row with regard to 4K, before buying the TV or upgrading your receiver. Of course that decision would also depend on what other content channels you currently use as well as their current 4K capabilities and offerings.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

reubenray said:


> I may even just get a 1080p TV instead of a 4k TV.


Why stay in the past? Just get the 4k tv and stick with the receiver you have now. Let the TV upscale to 4k for you.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> 1. Yes all you would need is a SWM 8
> 
> 2. Since you are "buying" from a 3rd party, I would choose the HR54 since you have a choice. Picture quality is the same across ALL DirecTV HD receivers and HDDVRs. so the the picture from the HR44/54 will be identical to that of the HR23
> 
> ...


I will be upgrading from an R10 and THR22 to a Genie receiver with a SWM8 LNB, the one wire deal and not the SWM multiswitch. I would like to buy the HR54 but I'm unsure about a couple of things. I know the 54 has its own power to the LNB that can be used instead of a stand alone power inserter but in case of a receiver failure I don't want the whole system powered by it, can you still use the stand alone power inserter and connect it to an H24?

Also I'm still in the stone age with my audio and I would like to use the traditional red/white av wires to bring the audio to my stereo system, the HR54 does not have that input on the back, is there an adapter or dongle that would allow a connection to a red/white audio wire?

Are there any other major differences or things to think about between the HR54 and HR44?

Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> I will be upgrading from an R10 and THR22 to a Genie receiver with a SWM8 LNB, the one wire deal and not the SWM multiswitch. I would like to buy the HR54 but I'm unsure about a couple of things. I know the 54 has its own power to the LNB that can be used instead of a stand alone power inserter but in case of a receiver failure I don't want the whole system powered by it, can you still use the stand alone power inserter and connect it to an H24?
> 
> Also I'm still in the stone age with my audio and I would like to use the traditional red/white av wires to bring the audio to my stereo system, the HR54 does not have that input on the back, is there an adapter or dongle that would allow a connection to a red/white audio wire?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can still use an external power supply with an HR54, there are some considerations however. The HR54 needs to be connected to a NON power passing port on the splitter. The PI can be connected anywhere in the coax network.

As far as analog audio, the HR54 needs the 10 PIN DIN either component or composite cable dongle that provides such video outputs along with stereo RCA jacks.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Yes, you can still use an external power supply with an HR54, there are some considerations however. The HR54 needs to be connected to a NON power passing port on the splitter. The PI can be connected anywhere in the coax network.
> 
> As far as analog audio, the HR54 needs the 10 PIN DIN either component or composite cable dongle that provides such video outputs along with stereo RCA jacks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Forgive my ignorance but the NON power passing port simply means that on a 4 way wide band splitter, it is one of the 3 that are not labeled "power to IRD", correct. In my setup I would have the LNB wire going to the splitter, power to ird port going to power inserter, and then cable from power inserter going to the H24, then one of the 3 remaining ports going to the HR54 on the 2nd story. Also from the SWM8 or 13 LNB to where the splitter is located will be around 100 feet or less, that is where the power inserter will be located, from the splitter to the HR54 will be a straight run of about 20 to 40 feet, the only caveat being I might need a barrel connector to another ten feet where the receiver lies. That should run decent in that particular set up, right?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> Forgive my ignorance but the NON power passing port simply means that on a 4 way wide band splitter, it is one of the 3 that are not labeled "power to IRD", correct.


Correct


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> In my setup I would have the LNB wire going to the splitter, power to ird port going to power inserter, and then cable from power inserter going to the H24, then one of the 3 remaining ports going to the HR54 on the 2nd story. Also from the SWM8 or 13 LNB to where the splitter is located will be around 100 feet or less, that is where the power inserter will be located, from the splitter to the HR54 will be a straight run of about 20 to 40 feet, the only caveat being I might need a barrel connector to another ten feet where the receiver lies. That should run decent in that particular set up, right?


your proposed set up is spot on.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Yes, you can still use an external power supply with an HR54, there are some considerations however. The HR54 needs to be connected to a NON power passing port on the splitter. The PI can be connected anywhere in the coax network.
> 
> As far as analog audio, the HR54 needs the 10 PIN DIN either component or composite cable dongle that provides such video outputs along with stereo RCA jacks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Just to clarify one final thing with this set up, in my crazy situation I want to connect the hdmi to my lcd tv for the video and I want to connect the cable dongle to my stereo for the audio, will the HR44/54 allow both to be used at the same time because I seem to recall reading somewhere that it might not output hdmi video if you are using the dongle as well, thanks for your help.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a Side note: using the Receiver to power your system rather than an external power source -Should That receiver ever Fail - your other receivers will no longer work until replaced - SO best to have a PI on hand in that Should that event ever happen.

 I seem to recall reading somewhere that it might not output hdmi video if you are using the dongle as well, thanks for your help.

As long as you are only using the RED & WHITE Audio leads it will not effect HDMI video out of either receiver.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

WestDC said:


> Just a Side note: using the Receiver to power your system rather than an external power source -Should That receiver ever Fail - your other receivers will no longer work until replaced - SO best to have a PI on hand in that Should that event ever happen.
> 
> I seem to recall reading somewhere that it might not output hdmi video if you are using the dongle as well, thanks for your help.
> 
> As long as you are only using the RED & WHITE Audio leads it will not effect HDMI video out of either receiver.


Thank you, I don't plan on using the receiver to power the system.

http://www.amazon.com/Directv-Dtv-Pin-Composite-Only/dp/B00BDXBBJ2/ref=pd_bxgy_23_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1P3QNA7M4NHJKQFKX2GV

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006R9O2PC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TG4Q79JNC7C4&coliid=I3F1PEZKES82C4

Can I use either of the above 10 pin adapters?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> your proposed set up is spot on.


If someone can provide advice right now, I'm in activation purgatory, I have the above set up, everything is working fine except for the H24 receiver hooked up from signal to IRD, it keeps failing the setup test, the directv person had me change the dish from a slimline 3ds to a 05 Round 18 (72) and before the test was failing on Satellite 101, now it is failing on 101, 99, and the other one which I can't remember.

Is there a special setup you have to follow to activate this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The HD receiver needs to match the settings from your other working receivers. If you have a SWM LNB the receiver should auto detect that LNB during the set up process, if is not auto detecting the LNB, then check your wiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> The HD receiver needs to match the settings from your other working receivers. If you have a SWM LNB the receiver should auto detect that LNB during the set up process, if is not auto detecting the LNB, then check your wiring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, a local installation Directv supervisor was super helpful, he gave me a 5 digit code to enter after hitting the reset button, that started a software download and then I had to call back into Directv to activate the receiver, once that happened it worked but word of warning, the people at 1-800 Directv were a nightmare, overseas and in the USA, nobody had a solution, at one point they transferred me to PC Richard, it was the Directv installation supervisor, locally based who helped solve this disaster. (over 3 hours spent on the Directv customer service line)

One final question, small little nitpick, on the CRT tube tv, the H24's channel banner is cutoff at the top to where you can't fully read the channel number, not the end of the world but is there any setting that can alter this to see the full banner?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure AR is set to 4:3


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> I will be upgrading from an R10 and THR22 to a Genie receiver with a SWM8 LNB, the one wire deal and not the SWM multiswitch. I would like to buy the HR54 but I'm unsure about a couple of things. I know the 54 has its own power to the LNB that can be used instead of a stand alone power inserter but in case of a receiver failure I don't want the whole system powered by it, can you still use the stand alone power inserter and connect it to an H24?
> 
> Also I'm still in the stone age with my audio and I would like to use the traditional red/white av wires to bring the audio to my stereo system, the HR54 does not have that input on the back, is there an adapter or dongle that would allow a connection to a red/white audio wire?
> 
> ...


When they installed my HR54 they left the power inserter (connected to my HR23)

For audio I just an optical audio cable from the tv to the receiver. For me that is easiest since there arent multiple inputs to the AV receiver


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> Thanks, a local installation Directv supervisor was super helpful, he gave me a 5 digit code to enter after hitting the reset button, that started a software download and then I had to call back into Directv to activate the receiver, once that happened it worked but word of warning, the people at 1-800 Directv were a nightmare, overseas and in the USA, nobody had a solution, at one point they transferred me to PC Richard, it was the Directv installation supervisor, locally based who helped solve this disaster. (over 3 hours spent on the Directv customer service line)
> 
> *One final question, small little nitpick, on the CRT tube tv, the H24's channel banner is cutoff at the top to where you can't fully read the channel number, not the end of the world but is there any setting that can alter this to see the full banner?*


Check to see if the TV has different settings / mode for the picture. I have one that has Normal, Wide, Zoom1 and Zoom2. Different models could say something different but the Zoom modes does what you describe.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Check to see if the TV has different settings / mode for the picture. I have one that has Normal, Wide, Zoom1 and Zoom2. Different models could say something different but the Zoom modes does what you describe.


But that would change the picture, no big deal, the channel banner situation was not the most important thing, so long that the picture did not change was all that mattered, thanks to everyone here though, seriously the posters here are dedicated, somebody posts a problem and invariably someone here will respond within hours with helpful information, very rare on the internet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you are kissing the channel banner you are likely missing picture as well especially the top and bottom maybe all the way around.

What is the programing you are watching and are you zooming it in the first place on purpose? And have you tried using the boxes zoom instead of the tvs?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> If you are kissing the channel banner you are likely missing picture as well especially the top and bottom maybe all the way around.
> 
> What is the programing you are watching and are you zooming it in the first place on purpose? And have you tried using the boxes zoom instead of the tvs?


Definitely not missing any picture because SD on a crt tv contains tiny black bars above and below on most channels, possibly missing a small amount of picture on other channels, old tv, no zoom, everything set on receiver to SD, 4:3, native off, original aspect ratio etc, old receiver cut off banner as well on this tv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well actually it does sounds like you are zoomed. And if the tv has no adjustments then it's the receiver set that way. Those tiny black bars likely should be larger and you are losing some of the black bars. I know that sounds funny.... And depending on which SD channels you may or may not being losing some of the sides of pictures. And likely are on any Hi Definition channel. 

If it's zoomed you are likely losing a little of the sides too. If it's cropped less likely but it really depends on if the channel is sending out a widescreen SD format or a letterboxed one or a 4x3. 

Heaven forbid there be constancy in all that!

It's not hard to simply rotate through the different zooms just to see. And you may well prefer it zoomed or cropped (it might be cropped rather than zoomed) and tomboy see all the banner but I think we are all interested to see what happens when you adjust zoom etc since you should not be missing part of the banner. 

If your remote is a rc6x of any sort which it should be for a h24 just hit the format button and you just keep hitting it to rotate through the different zoomed stretch cropped options. 

Just make sure the only resolution checked in the system settings is 480i. You can also mess with the aspect ration in the settings and then play with the format key to see if you can find the right combination. 

Honestly if it's not zoomed then the raster settings are likely off on the tv or receiver and that's nearly impossible to have just happen...


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

Remember, most stations are NOT transmitting a 4:3 picture anymore. A 16:9 picture will have black bars at the top and bottom, or it will be cropped on the sides, or it will be compressed from side to side, when viewed on old 4:3 TV. We have no idea where you are located, but many local markets no longer have seperate SD locals from the satellite, so what you are getting in that case is a HD signal that is downconverted by the DirecTV receiver. The same problem also occurs with OTA converter boxes for old analog TVs.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> Well actually it does sounds like you are zoomed. And if the tv has no adjustments then it's the receiver set that way. Those tiny black bars likely should be larger and you are losing some of the black bars. I know that sounds funny.... And depending on which SD channels you may or may not being losing some of the sides of pictures. And likely are on any Hi Definition channel.
> 
> If it's zoomed you are likely losing a little of the sides too. If it's cropped less likely but it really depends on if the channel is sending out a widescreen SD format or a letterboxed one or a 4x3.
> 
> ...


There is no zoom on the TV, it is like a Zenith 36 inch from the mid 90's, on the H24 native is off, original aspect ratio, only 480i is checked, hd channels are hidden so only watching SD, it must be the fact that it is such an older TV as you do lose a slight amount on the sides because when watching HGTV or PBS you can see part of the logo on the bottom right missing.

Side question, when watching SD channels on a new LCD TV with the same settings as the H24 why is it that CBS is in pillar box while NBC has black bars on all four sides, I guess it is what the previous poster wrote that CBS sends in the HD feed at 4:3 while NBC is sending in either a letterbox or 16:9 that needs to be downconverted. The interesting thing is that if you are using an LCD TV with a composite cable and you record or watch an HD channel, all of the channels will be pillar boxed unless it is a 2:35 aspect movie and the channel is preserving the movie's original aspect ratio. And in that example it is not a squish-o-vision pillar box but what appears to be a normal highly watchable picture, slightly clearer than an SD CBS pillar box example.

Actually after looking again, in the above example, watching a HD channel on a 480i LCD TV set up, it is pillar boxed but it is slightly squished together.


----------

